# wheel lacing help



## fuzzyktu (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok I laced this wheel last night.  Cross 3 method.  Where do you start tightening at?  Some of the spokes seem too long...  I got the spokes from a rear hub that was laced to this same rim.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 24, 2011)

*I always refer to this video*

There is a part when you to have both sides of the straight spokes in and you twist the hub, then you install the crosslaced spokes, That might be what is making them end up long. watch the videos 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOI3uBztvHc&feature=fvwrel


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 24, 2011)

sounds like you need to do one more crossover.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 24, 2011)

I watched the video 4 times.  I laced the wheel about 4 times.  It did the same thing and spokes we're too long.  I finally put the first 9 spokes in and turned the hub.  Then put in the second 9.  Finally !  Thanks for the link to the video.  Next time it should be a cinch.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 25, 2011)

*didn't I saw yo have to twist the hub!!*

I did the same thing like 4 times  to get it, now it takes a few mins to loose lace wheels.
merry x-mas


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks abe


----------



## fattommy (Dec 26, 2011)

*spoke length calculator*

For those like me who don't know how long the original spokes were, this calculator works real well.  Just measure accurately and plug in the dimensions.  You can read about the measurements by clicking the blue tutorial hypertext on the page.
Have fun, Tommy

http://www.bikeschool.com/tools/spoke-length-calculator


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 28, 2011)

is it possible to lace a wheel backwards???  never any mention of that in the video.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Dec 28, 2011)

if you put the 3rd set of spokes in the wrong holes, you'll end with some spokes being just too long. you really need to twist the hub to reach the right holes. it's also possible that you really got too long spokes!
I don't build that many wheels but I usually build them within an hour. it comes with practice.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Dec 28, 2011)

fuzzyktu said:


> is it possible to lace a wheel backwards???  never any mention of that in the video.




yes you can! when you're doing the 3rd set, make sure you twist the hub so the spokes aren't going towards the valve hole or else it will be difficult to air the tires (if you look at a wheel, you'll see that spacing between spokes is "different" near the rim)


----------

